# Change Brake Pads and Rotors (Newby Question)



## bkplemmons (Aug 6, 2004)

Hey guys, after searching this site, I have noticed some great information here, but I am looking for a simple "how to" about *changing break pads and rotors* on my 1996 Nissan Sentra GXE. 

I am *not a total novice*, which is to say I know how to use a wrench and a jack. I change my oil and rotate my tires, and I am not afraid to try other projects if the instructions are adequate. 

Given that introduction, I would appreciate it if someone could give me a *link to an instructional site* or if they would be *willing to describe the job to me themsevles*. Please tell me *what tools are involved * as well.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Download the FSM....the link is located in this thread

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=60760

It will answer all your questions :thumbup:


----------



## bkplemmons (Aug 6, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thank you much!!


----------

